# I stink



## Birdy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sometimes it drives me nuts. Normally I don't care since I'm lazy and I think I smell pretty damn good, but some of my friends tell me I smell bad, like armpits hahaa.

Now, I take a shower just about every night, and put on deoderant every day before school and even put on body spray, but I still smell rank.

I don't even know why I'm making this thread. I'm bored in the library and about to go eat some pizza haha.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 17, 2008)

I dont know what to tell you to not stink, but if you use all that smelly crap and still smell bad, whay just not use all that shit. Just stink. Save money, save water and save time. Who really cares how bad you smell. Tell them to fuck themselves.


----------



## soymilkshakes (Dec 17, 2008)

Hahahahaha. This thread is really funny.

But uh.. extra strength deodorant? I personally love baking soda, keeps everything dry and smellin' pretty decent. Body spray doesn't really do much for ya if you stink, and I find it really irritating to the nose, usually just smells like rubbing alcohol..


----------



## finn (Dec 17, 2008)

A good part of your smell will probably be from your diet- certain people just have to avoid certain foods while other can eat almost anything. Other than that, you can use soaps/shampoos that have a strong citrus smell- I've heard it's what pathologists and other people who deal with corpses a lot like to use.


----------



## Birdy (Dec 17, 2008)

I like the baking soda and citrus ideas. The body sprays irritate my nose too. I was really trying to smell nice so my step mom would like me and I wouldn't drive people away, but ehh I really don't care at this point lol. I enjoy my stench most of the time.

Today I asked my friend if I stunk and he's a crusty and he said 'psh who cares, it's not like you can help it I mean smell me!' He proceeded to grab my head and shove it into his armpit.....I think I like stinky smells lol.


I think I'm going to ditch the body spray though....I actually think I enjoy the natural smell more than the artificial smell.


----------



## finn (Dec 18, 2008)

I love the smell of campfire on clothing and in my hair, personally, though others might think it makes me smell like an arsonist.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Dec 18, 2008)

i don't mind a body's odor, but stink is different. my socks stink because i've been wearing them for 6 days straight, 3 of them raining, and haven't hardly had them off. that's nasty, mucky, stewing malodorous bacteria running wild in there. that's different from shit that gets to air out and just keeps the natural smells of you and what you do. 

my feet fucking reek now, and i'm thinking about it too after this thread.


----------



## Birdy (Dec 18, 2008)

finn said:


> I love the smell of campfire on clothing and in my hair, personally, though others might think it makes me smell like an arsonist.



Ahhh me too! I love how it lingers for days too. Such a nice smell. My dad goes nuts because I won't wash it out of my hair for a few days after camping and then everything starts to smell like it hahaa.


And yeah I never thought about the difference between 'stink' and 'body odor' if that's the case then I guess I don't smell because I only smell like nasty feet when I take my shoes off. Thank god I don't smell like poop or anything like that....it would drive me insane lol.


----------



## spud (Dec 19, 2008)

yea ive smelled like a camp fire for the past fiew days and i guess its a little better than i normaly do because the people that normaly let me squat at their place have 7 dogs and 2 cats that arnt realy house trained but what i try to do is hang out with other people that stink as bad or worse than i do so by comparison im not that bad


----------



## Birdy (Dec 19, 2008)

Ahahaa! That's great Spud. A lot of the kids I hang out with don't really care what I smell like, but sometimes one of them can be a jerk and tease me about it, but it's all in good fun haha.

The only time I ever get worried about my smell is when I'm around people who don't necissarily know me and are the kind of people who when I walk away be like oh my god that girl stunk....but then again I try not to care...


----------



## spud (Dec 19, 2008)

just remember that you dont need to make and impression on people who care because chances are you will never see them again and the ones who stick around you either care about you enough for the stink not to matter or they, like myself, apreciate a smelly girl


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 26, 2008)

bourbon. lots of bourbon, stale 40z and vomit! eu de toilet!


----------



## dVEC (Dec 27, 2008)

You don't stink, you smell like a human.

Humans that don't like the way humans smell are weird.


----------

